# Dryland Mushing.



## SLB

I should've posted this here but completely forgot.. so here's the link.

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/387414-basic-must-haves-dryland-mushing-sports.html


----------



## SLB

Having written the above on the basics, I thought I should write a "how to get started" guide. So I will write that here. 

Once you've got the route/area you're safe and welcome to run on, you've got insurance, you've got the equipment, you want to just get into it and get going. It's not always easy as sticking them to the front and them knowing what to do - first you have to do some groundwork. 

The easiest way to do this is with a walking/running belt. Harness your dog up and go against what you're normally taught to do - let your dog in front. 

Before you do this - let your dog toilet before putting them in the harness. Harness should mean work/fun/training - not stopping and sniffing and toileting. Also short bursts of running to warm your dog up. It is important to both your dog AND yourself to warm up before you start. Even if you are standing on a scooter or cycling. If at any point you stop for a long period of time - take the harness off. If you repeat often enough your dog will associate harness with pulling. 

Now I can hear you ask; well they walk in a harness - will they associate all harnesses with pulling. Possibly at first. My dogs associate their harnesses, my pink coat AND wheels (scooter or bike) with pulling now. I tried to take them out for a run in their running harnesses and my purple coat - without the scooter and they were thoroughly confused. 

So after you've got your dog/s toileted and both of you warmed up, go for a run. Encourage your dog to run ahead and pull you.. start on straight routes first. 

After a few goes and when your dog is happy to pull ahead, teach stop/steady - you can teach both at the same time, you have to lean back or possibly grab the line (please wear gloves!) and just increase the tension a little, whilst saying "steady" or whatever you want your word to be - I use "steady walk" as I want them to just slow their pace to a walk but not stop. Then after you have the steady, speed up again - make it a game and praise your dog often - you can use food but try not to encourage your dog to come back to you - you want to make sure they keep the line out and tight. 


After you have those sorted add in a left or right turn. It doesn't matter what you use for the command but stick to it. If you start with a right turn - make sure you do plenty of right turns. Once your dog starts to understand what "right" means, switch and do left turns. It is very important to get the commands in before you get on a bike or a scooter as it's easier to handle a dog when on foot. It also means it can be translated to the bike/scooter.

But what if your dog knows these commands but isn't sure of pulling the scooter/bike. 

There are 2 ways to deal with this. Either find someone who's dog knows how to pull, commands etc and hook them together - your dog should follow that dogs lead. Or have someone cycle (they will need to cycle if your dog picks it up quickly) in front and encourage your dog to "chase" them or follow them. Even if you are following a natural turn to the right or left - keep using the commands - the more you use them the more it will be ingrained. 

Similarly you can also join a cani-cross group in your area. 

You can teach commands in any order - I just went up my regular track and said left and right etc for the path. I would suggest getting the go and stop sorted first. 

Hopefully others who are more experienced than I am can offer other advice or lengthen the advice I have already given.


----------



## AlbertRoss

I note that you posted this under "Working and Sports Dogs". A word of caution - if you have pet insurance on your dog it may be invalidated if your dog is even possibly classed as 'working'. Just a thought.


----------



## SLB

AlbertRoss said:


> I note that you posted this under "Working and Sports Dogs". A word of caution - if you have pet insurance on your dog it may be invalidated if your dog is even possibly classed as 'working'. Just a thought.


It's posted under "Working & SPORTS dogs" actually. 

And if you read whats posted in the first post - on the link, it does tell you that you are covered in this SPORT if you have 3rd party liability...  Although you do have to double check with your insurance provider. My dogs are covered 3rd party and so can compete in this sport under that. OR in the link there is a specific insurance body that provides specific cover for this sport.


----------



## AlbertRoss

SLB said:


> It's posted under "Working & SPORTS dogs" actually.
> 
> And if you read whats posted in the first post - on the link, it does tell you that you are covered in this SPORT if you have 3rd party liability...  Although you do have to double check with your insurance provider. My dogs are covered 3rd party and so can compete in this sport under that. OR in the link there is a specific insurance body that provides specific cover for this sport.


I was thinking more of illness and accidents to your dogs - not third party.


----------



## SLB

AlbertRoss said:


> I was thinking more of illness and accidents to your dogs - not third party.


They are covered for that under their PET insurance as it is a SPORT. I don't see specific sports insurance for Flyball, Agility or other sports... 

You're filling a thread that is meant to try and educate and introduce a sport safely to those who may not know about it or not know where to start with things I have already covered in my first post about it. Accidents and Illness have nothing to do with it. Any sport of any kind with any animal carries a certain risk. Hence why I am writing a thread about it - to safely cover most, if not all bases for it.


----------



## AlbertRoss

Actually, I'm not filling this thread - you are. I merely posted a caution that people need to check their pet insurance. It makes no difference to me - but I'm sure that owners won't be overly happy if they follow your advice and then find their insurance is invalidated. Showing a dog is a hobby. However, some insurance companies class that as 'working'. They could easily claim that your dogs are working when indulging in your sport. I posted a small note of caution. You are the person that seems to want to carry this on and 'fill the thread'. (Although that could be due to lack of interest and this may just be your way of keeping your thread at the top of the recently posted).

And, although you posted, in reply to my earlier note that "It's posted under "Working & SPORTS dogs" actually" you obviously couldn't be bothered to read what I wrote, which started 'I note that you posted this under "Working and Sports Dogs". Which part of "sports" in my post couldn't you read?

Enjoy your sport but with an aggressive attitude like yours I doubt that you'll find many people who wish to join you. I won't 'fill your thread' any more, so don't bother to reply - and then you won't either.


----------



## SLB

AlbertRoss said:


> Actually, I'm not filling this thread - you are. I merely posted a caution that people need to check their pet insurance. It makes no difference to me - but I'm sure that owners won't be overly happy if they follow your advice and then find their insurance is invalidated. Showing a dog is a hobby. However, some insurance companies class that as 'working'. They could easily claim that your dogs are working when indulging in your sport. I posted a small note of caution. You are the person that seems to want to carry this on and 'fill the thread'. (Although that could be due to lack of interest and this may just be your way of keeping your thread at the top of the recently posted).
> 
> And, although you posted, in reply to my earlier note that "It's posted under "Working & SPORTS dogs" actually" you obviously couldn't be bothered to read what I wrote, which started 'I note that you posted this under "Working and Sports Dogs". Which part of "sports" in my post couldn't you read?
> 
> Enjoy your sport but with an aggressive attitude like yours I doubt that you'll find many people who wish to join you. I won't 'fill your thread' any more, so don't bother to reply - and then you won't either.


I think you're reading a tone that isn't there. I was merely highlighting that it is a sport. I have also said that in my first post where there is a link - it has "check your insurance" in there.

Thank you - but I think you'll find I covered my bases pretty well. And a few people have already taken steps to start up in this sport, must be my aggressive attitude..


----------



## Hanwombat

This is very informative, so thanks again SLB!

If Io decides that she does quite like a bit of Bikjoring then I may decide to take it more seriously once I get my second addition - I think I may still stick with a bike though as it would still be useful to me to use without a dog attached.


----------



## Halo1

I wish I could afford the equipment at the moment. Need a bikejor arm and a line, anyone know the best prices and where please?


----------



## Hanwombat

There is a Canicross/bikejoring etc event in Derby towards late March and they have stalls I believe with all the equipment you'll need. PM SLB as she knows a lot more details


----------



## Halo1

Thanks, I'll google the event as well.


----------



## Halo1

Can't wait to try this.
[youtube_browser]GB6HqJoPQPg[/youtube_browser]


----------



## SLB

Sorry didn't see this!

There is a 4 day event at Catton Hall 3rd-6th April - all information here.

https://www.entrycentral.com/CanicrossMidlandsSpringShowdown

Spectators welcome


----------



## Tone Coughlin

We love bikejoring too!

Here's a great video of us racing in the USA!


----------

